# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Общие вопросы >  Куплю жесткий диск для xbox 360 с играми

## Naran

Здравствуйте, может вопрос не сюда, я куплю жесткий диск для xbox 360 с играми на 250г меньше или больше разницы нет главное чтоб игры были( перечислить), и какую цену, в данный момент я нахожусь в Чукотском АО. Может кто знает где продают сразу такие жесткие.Спасибо!

----------

